# [SOLVED]maildrop[321]: Unable to create a dot-lock at /var..

## honp

Hi, i have qmail and courier-authlib with mysql installed but still have this error:

maildrop[3604]: Unable to create a dot-lock at /var/vpopmail/./.maildir/3604.0.servername.

if i try

```
maildrop -V9 -d myuser@mydomain.info

maildrop: authlib: groupid=89

maildrop: authlib: userid=89

maildrop: authlib: logname=myuser@mydomain.info, home=/var/vpopmail/domains/mydomain.info/myuser, mail=/var/vpopmail/domains/mydomain.info/myuser/.maildir

maildrop: Changing to /var/vpopmail/domains/mydomain.info/myuser

```

what looks good

the same with

```
authtest myuser@mydomain.info

Authentication succeeded.

     Authenticated: myuser@mydomain.info  (uid 89, gid 89)

    Home Directory: /var/vpopmail/domains/mydomain.info/myuser

           Maildir: /var/vpopmail/domains/mydomain.info/myuser/.maildir

             Quota: (none)

Encrypted Password: $1$kYzZpfOZr$dJ1ZFATtsdsdc2ids0f41Y8ir.

Cleartext Password: (none)

           Options: disablewebmail=0,disablepop3=0,disableimap=
```

what looks good again

in authmysqlrc it is 

MYSQL_SELECT_CLAUSE     SELECT CONCAT(pw_name, '@', pw_domain) AS username,pw_passwd AS cryptpw,"" AS clearpw,'89' AS uid,'89' AS gid,pw_dir AS home,CONCAT(pw_dir, '/.maildir') AS maildir,'' AS quota,pw_gecos AS fullname,'disablewebmail=0,disablepop3=0,disableimap=0' AS options FROM vpopmail WHERE pw_name = '$(local_part)' AND pw_domain = '$(domain)';

why the user information is not passed to maildir? How to and where set this up? Where can be read some information about this?

thank you very muchLast edited by honp on Tue Oct 26, 2010 4:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## honp

Ok, whenever i post a question here, i solve it in a minute. Unbelievable...

Ok, here is what i set and now it works:)

/etc/maildroprc

import HOME

import EXT

DEFAULT="$HOME/$EXT/.maildir/"

so now it knows where my virtual maildir is...

$EXT is virtual user name

$HOME is path to virtual domain...

H.

----------

